# Italiane Europa League, 15 settembre ore 19 e 21. Tv e streaming



## Tifo'o (12 Settembre 2016)

Torna l'Europa League che vedrà ben 4 italiane. Ecco il programma completo delle squadre italiane.


Viktoria Plzeň Roma ore 19.00 visibile su Sky e la sua piattaforma Online


Paok Fiorentina ore 19.00. Visibile su Sky e su TV8


Inter - H.Beer Sheva ore 21.00 visibile su Sky e la sua piattaforma Online


Sassuolo Atletico Bilbao ore 21.00 visibile su Sky e la sua piattaforma Online



A seguire commenti e formazioni


----------



## juventino (12 Settembre 2016)

Il Sassuolo rischia grosso, mentre le altre dovrebbero vincere.


----------



## admin (15 Settembre 2016)

Up


----------



## Super_Lollo (15 Settembre 2016)

Ma elsha che pippa è ?


----------



## Roten1896 (15 Settembre 2016)

A fine primo tempo pareggi tra Sassuolo vs Bilbao (0-0) e Plzen vs Roma (1-1 con reti di Perotti e Bakos)


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (15 Settembre 2016)

E noi ormai abbiamo fatto l'abitudine a guardare tutto comodi sul divano..


----------



## danjr (15 Settembre 2016)

Guardate il gol del Sassuolo su difesa "allegra" di Laporte... Se lo avesse preso Romagnoli....


----------



## admin (15 Settembre 2016)

El Shaarawy è tornato sui suoi soliti standard.


----------



## Super_Lollo (15 Settembre 2016)

GOOoooool 2-0 del Sassuolo grandissimi !!!!


----------



## Dell'erba (15 Settembre 2016)

Grande Lirola.

Credo sia ancora della Juve o sbaglio?


----------



## Roten1896 (15 Settembre 2016)

3-0 Sassuolo... vedete perché la Liga è un campionato più ridicolo del nostro se si guarda dalla quinta posizione in giù


----------



## admin (15 Settembre 2016)

Incredibile Sassuolo!


----------



## admin (15 Settembre 2016)

Madonna santa che trash la Rometta...


----------



## Dany20 (15 Settembre 2016)

La Roma è davvero inguardabile in Europa. 1-1 col Viktoria Plzen.


----------



## Dany20 (15 Settembre 2016)

Il Feyenoord ha battuto il Manchester United 1-0.


----------



## admin (15 Settembre 2016)

Che trash anche lo United, che ha perso col Feyenoord.


----------



## Roten1896 (15 Settembre 2016)

Feyenoord Man United 1-0 GODO


----------



## Dell'erba (15 Settembre 2016)

Ogni sconfitta di mourinho è una gioia


----------



## ralf (15 Settembre 2016)

4tino Leon Bailey del Genk


----------



## mefisto94 (15 Settembre 2016)

La sfiga che porta Suma...


----------



## BossKilla7 (15 Settembre 2016)

Pazzesco Sassuolo, grandissimo davvero


----------



## kolao95 (15 Settembre 2016)

Intanto gol di Pato contro lo Zurigo!


----------



## juventino (15 Settembre 2016)

Quanto godo per Mourinho, speriamo in un'altra sconfitta alla prossima in Premier.


----------



## sette (15 Settembre 2016)

Pato è scatenato.


----------



## kolao95 (15 Settembre 2016)

Gol dell'Hapoeeeeeeellll ahahahahahahahah


----------



## Roten1896 (15 Settembre 2016)

L'Inter....


----------



## juventino (15 Settembre 2016)

Se domenica non li distruggiamo mi arrabbio di brutto.


----------



## sette (15 Settembre 2016)

juventino ha scritto:


> Se domenica non li distruggiamo mi arrabbio di brutto.



Contro di voi giocheranno con il coltello tra i denti.


----------



## kolao95 (15 Settembre 2016)

E 2 Ahahahahahah


----------



## Roten1896 (15 Settembre 2016)

0-2 Fozza Inda


----------



## Marilson (15 Settembre 2016)

0-2 Inter, rotfl


----------



## Louis Gara (15 Settembre 2016)

loooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooool


----------



## Dell'erba (15 Settembre 2016)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> E 2 Ahahahahahah



Il bello è che le fogne non hanno fatto un tiro in porta e sto israeliani che sono roba da lega pro/serie B li stanno dominando in casa.

Che meraviglia.


----------



## Dany20 (15 Settembre 2016)

Inter che perde 2-0 in casa contro squadre che neanche si conoscono. Ridicoli dal 1908.


----------



## Dany20 (15 Settembre 2016)

Ma quanto avevano speso quest'anno per il mercato?


----------



## juventino (15 Settembre 2016)

Ma vi rendete conto che ancora danno spazio a Ranocchia?!?


----------



## admin (15 Settembre 2016)

Che asini!


----------



## Roten1896 (15 Settembre 2016)

Dany20 ha scritto:


> Inter che perde 2-0 in casa contro squadre che neanche si conoscono. Ridicoli dal 1908.



beh si chiama Hapoel SHEVA e basta e avanza, ricordate quanti gol di Sheva all'inter


----------



## Blu71 (15 Settembre 2016)

Domenica la Juve li massacra.


----------



## Dany20 (15 Settembre 2016)

Che banda di sopravvalutati i prescritti.


----------



## admin (15 Settembre 2016)

Sono fortemente allergici a tutto ciò che si chiama SHEVA.

Hanno gli incubi solo a sentir nominare quelle cinque lettere.


----------



## BossKilla7 (15 Settembre 2016)

Ma sta Inda?


----------



## Dany20 (15 Settembre 2016)

Pure la traversa prendono. Vicini al 3-0.


----------



## Dell'erba (15 Settembre 2016)

Fate un giro su fognafans, deliri a gogo


----------



## kolao95 (15 Settembre 2016)

E sentite i fischi ahahahahahahah
Grazie Frank


----------



## Dany20 (15 Settembre 2016)

Finita. Quanto godo.


----------



## admin (15 Settembre 2016)

*Continuate QUI* -) http://www.milanworld.net/inter-che...-sheva-europa-league-vt40291.html#post1061278


----------



## Mille e una notte (16 Settembre 2016)

Peccato che il sassuolo si sia scansato con la juventus, sarebbe potuta uscire una bella partita

Pogba ha iniziato molto male se ho capito bene


----------

